# DEREE - Athens?



## kassandra (Mar 26, 2012)

Basically looking for information regarding the American College of Greece in Athens from other expats - be it from personal experience or what you've heard from others! I'm looking within a year to move to Athens, just got back from spending a month with there and my (native Greek) boyfriend spoke with his father who offered us the family apartment in Glyfada whenever we would like to move. DEREE being the only University in Athens that teaches in English I was considering going to study Visual Arts or Marketing, I do know of City College of Sheffield in Thessalonikh but I would by far prefer Athens if possible. The prices were something of a concern to me though, at minimum for 4 years studying it's 36k euros - no small fee and my family, father retired mother soon to retire, do not have the money to pay this at once - but I wasn't sure on Greece's situation with Student Loans (or in that fact the UK's viewpoint on studying abroad and loans).

If the University is not possible I will be mostly focusing on refining my greek and trying to become fluent and probably also volunteering at Attiko Parko (the only known zoo in Greece; I recommend it for anyone btw, it's awesome!). But I really would prefer to study at the time so as not to feel so idle and actually be achieving something while living in Greece. I would also be willing to meet up with other expats both when I move and possibly before (I've visited various areas of Greece 8 times now and will probably visit at least 2 more times before the move). As a note I am also nearly TEFL qualified (few sections of the course left to go), 18 years old and pretty decent grades from A-level equivalent ABB - for any difference it makes ofc!

If anyone could help with any of the above it would be much appreciated ^^

Euxaristw,
Kassandra


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Kassandra, there are many universities in Athens that teach in English. NY University, University of Indianapolis, etc.

Apart from that, Deree is not University, it's college.


----------



## lostworld69 (Jun 19, 2013)

so waht happened did you go deree, i have friedns that go there , htey say its pretty good! let me know if u need any info?


----------



## XxSMIL3xX (Aug 22, 2012)

Ad Rem said:


> Kassandra, there are many universities in Athens that teach in English. NY University, University of Indianapolis, etc.
> 
> Apart from that, Deree is not University, it's college.






@kassandra i would like to add that glyfada is a little bot far from deree college.
maybe with the new metro stations will be easier for you.otherwise you gonna need a car.
also as a friend said too, there are more universities that teach in english!!


----------

